# One ATI Radeon, Dual Monitor?  Help!

## sheepdog

I know multiple monitors can be setup if you have one video card for each.  But how does one do dual monitors with one dual-head video card?

The card in question is an ATI Radeon 8500 LE. If I setup the XF86Config as if for 2 card I get the error 

 *Quote:*   

>  No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:5:0) found.

 

Any help?

For reference here is the content of /proc/pci:

```

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 MP [IGD4-2P] System Controller (rev 17).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8000000 [0xefffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8200000 [0xf8200fff].

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe003].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 MP [IGD4-2P] AGP Bridge (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=14.

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] ISA (rev 5).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] IDE (rev 4).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xf000 [0xf00f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  3:

    Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] ACPI (rev 3).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] PCI (rev 5).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=6.

  Bus  1, device   5, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon QL (rev 0).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf0000000 [0xf7ffffff].

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8020000 [0xf802ffff].

  Bus  2, device   0, function  0:

    USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-768 [Opus] USB (rev 7).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf812b000 [0xf812bfff].

  Bus  2, device   5, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 116).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=10.

      I/O at 0xa000 [0xa07f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8129000 [0xf812907f].

  Bus  2, device   6, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (#2) (rev 116).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=10.

      I/O at 0xa400 [0xa47f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8128000 [0xf812807f].

  Bus  2, device   7, function  0:

    Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20268 (rev 2).

      IRQ 18.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=4.Max Lat=18.

      I/O at 0xa800 [0xa807].

      I/O at 0xac00 [0xac03].

      I/O at 0xb000 [0xb007].

      I/O at 0xb400 [0xb403].

      I/O at 0xb800 [0xb80f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8120000 [0xf8123fff].

  Bus  2, device   8, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 3).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xbc00 [0xbc1f].

  Bus  2, device   8, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 3).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc007].

  Bus  2, device   8, function  2:

    FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 0).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=4.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf812a000 [0xf812a7ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8124000 [0xf8127fff].

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dir"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

 Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"    "MouseSystems"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate" "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC DiamondPro 2060u #0"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-121

#    HorizSync 30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync 31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync 15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC DiamondPro 2060u #1"

    HorizSync   30-121

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Standard VGA"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "radeon"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam 256

#    Clocks 25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 8500 #0"

    Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    64000

    BusID "PCI:1:5:0"

    Screen 1

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 8500 #1"

    Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    64000

    BusID "PCI:1:5:0"

    Screen 2

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 8500 #0"

    Monitor     "NEC DiamondPro 2060u #0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024" "1600x1200" "1800x1350"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 8500 #1"

    Monitor     "NEC DiamondPro 2060u #1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024" "1600x1200" "1800x1350"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Screen "Screen 2"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## aequitas

i got the same error message that the device can not be found,

have you already got a awnser to this problem or are you still looking

----------

## sheepdog

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> ...are you still looking

 

Still looking.  I became so frustrated with it that I went out and bought another video card.  Unfortunately the only ones I could find locally that were PCI were also Nvidia.  My tribulations with that plan are touched on this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=136706#136706

Essentially, I conclude that both an ATI Radeon and an Nvidia cannot co-exist, so I don't recommend you try that solution.

Still have two monitors, one dark and useless  :Sad:  .  Please let me know if you find a solution.

-- Michael

----------

## vespaman

Also I have the same problem, ati 9700 pro, usting the latest drivers from ati.

I am using gcc 2.95, could this be the resason? Someone got these drivers to work?

X4.2.1

2.4.19-gentoo-r7, compiled with (tried both ways) agp as module.

Any hints welcome ..

 Micael

----------

## s0be

have NO clue if this will help... in your serverlayout section you have:

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Screen "Screen 2"

whereas I have

    Screen "Screen 1" 0 0 

    Screen "Screen 2" RightOf "Screen 1"

and that's what fixed me getting screen not found errors and such... hope that helps

s0be

----------

## aequitas

I think this wouldn't work. The problem is not that x cant find screens but can't find the apropreate driver for the second connector.

----------

## Sroch

I'm using a Radeon 8500LE with dual head, works just fine (KDE has very nice Xinerama support  :Smile: ).

Everything is slow though, I gotta replace the driver sometime soon (Using XF's Radeon driver).

[Edit] Some more info that might help: It took me a while to get the dual head support to work, and I'm still having some problems with it (Mostly: Overlay playback - for movies and such, is kinda messy and once killed X on my machine), I read a couple of HOWTO's and an article before I got the dual head to work (Google for "radeon 8500 linux" or something like that). I can also post my XF86Config if you want [edit]

----------

## Kepp

I'm a big gentoo noob so I guess I got lucky. Dual monitors have worked right off the bat for me as long as I've had my radeon working.

I have a radeon 9700 pro and I couldn't figure out how to get it working with X. So I search around and learned about "ati-drivers". I emerged them, and then ran the custom XConfig program. The program has questions about dual monitors built into it and it worked right off the bat.

My questions is how to get them working the way I want. Both monitors work in KDE but what I really want setup is similar to the way they work in XP. I want to be able to drag windows between them, so it's one large desktop as opposed to two seperate ones.

Any ideas?

----------

## Sroch

 *Kepp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My questions is how to get them working the way I want. Both monitors work in KDE but what I really want setup is similar to the way they work in XP. I want to be able to drag windows between them, so it's one large desktop as opposed to two seperate ones.
> 
> Any ideas?

 

Yup, same here.

Seems like the only way to get it working that way is to use option number four when asked about the dual-head setup you'd like to use (Independent drivers for two different displays).

But, because the two displays have different drivers, you can't move windows between the two displays, the two monitors don't really share the same workspace... it's weird :/

----------

## s0be

that's what xinerama does.  I have 2 seperate cards with separate drivers and I can drag stuff across them.  Look up the server flags section for xinerama.

s0be

----------

## Sroch

Just thought I should share my whole experience with getting my Radeon 8500LE to work with dual head under Linux:

I first used XF's Radeon driver: The driver treated both monitors as different displays and I had excellent Xinerama support in KDE (Both monitors shared the same workspace and everything worked great).

Sort of similar to how dual-head works on WinXP.

Cons: No acceleration whatsoever (3D/Xv).

Then I switched to ATI's drivers (emerged ati-drivers), there's a couple of ways to use dual head using those drivers:

- Using both displays as one big desktop: Works rather well... I could even get tux racer to play at 2048x768  :Very Happy: 

Pros: Acceleration  :Wink: 

Cons: All dialogs center themselves right in the middle of the two monitors which is *extremely* annoying, plus I had some problems using xine/mplayer since they both try to fit on my two monitors :/

Another annoyance is when you maximize windows... they maximize themselves to both displays (2048x768, on my config). Sort of like the current situation with ATI's drivers for Win2K.

- Using both displays as independent displays using different drivers: Works weird... very weird. KDE loaded up two kickers, windows were not shared between the two monitors. Not really sure what's the point in using this config... it also crashed my system everytime I logged out from KDE  :Sad: 

- Using the same way as above, only enabling Xinerama support as well.

That's pretty much the same as using XF's drivers, ATI's driver doesn't seem to cope very well with Xinerama, this is what I get in XF's log:

"Direct Rendering is disabled on Xinerama enabled displays" (Or something like that). So... back to square one :/

Right now, I'm using both displays as one big desktop. It's stable, no crashes so far  :Wink:  I just hope XF's next release (4.3.0) will provide a better driver for Radeon cards...

----------

## 4xToy

I just got my radeon 7500 to work with dual heads today.  Thanks to everyone for posting.  I had to do two things differently than the config file at the beginning of this post.  First I could not call it "Screen 1" and "Screen 2".  I had to use "Screen 0" and "Screen 1".  Second I couldn't specify my memory size.  I think it splits it up, and if I specify 64M for each device, It tries to use 128M.  I just deleted the memory size line.  It might work if you split up your memory evenly, but i'm not sure.  Possibly you could even tell one head to use more memory?  Oh yeah, I also commented out the AGPMode option (not sure if i needed to) and the default vga driver section. Hope this helps people.

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

##Section "Device"

##    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

##    VendorName	"Unknown"

##    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

##     Driver     "radeon"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

##EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device" 

     Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7500 #0" 

     Driver      "radeon" 

#     VideoRam    65536 

     BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

     Screen 0 

#     Option "AGPMode" "4" 

     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

 EndSection 

 Section "Device" 

     Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7500 #1" 

     Driver      "radeon" 

#     VideoRam    65536 

     BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

     Screen 1 

#     Option "AGPMode" "4" 

     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

 EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 7500 #0"

    Monitor     "Samsung SyncMaster 753DF"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

     Identifier  "Screen 1" 

     Device      "ATI Radeon 7500 #1" 

     Monitor     "NEC MultiSync P750" 

     DefaultDepth 24 

     Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection 

 EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 0" 0 0

    Screen "Screen 1" RightOf "Screen 0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "xinerama" "true"

EndSection

----------

## sphoid

Hmm... ive checked out about every page i can find on this subject and ive read all the posts in this forum but i still cant get it to work properly. I have the dual head working but its just cloning the screen onto the second monitor when what i really want is to extend the desktop so i  can move back and forth. Below is my XF86Config, am i missing something?

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "dri"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

     Option "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "themouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "imps/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "Buttons"     "6"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor 2"

    HorizSync   30 - 60

    VertRefresh 50 - 80

EndSection

Section "Device"

     Identifier "Radeon 1"

     Driver "radeon"

     #Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

     Option "AGPMode" "4"

     Screen 0

#     Videoram 65536

EndSection

Section "Device"

     Identifier "Radeon 2"

     Driver "radeon"

     Option "AGPMode" "4"

     Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "Radeon 1"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024" "640x480" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen 1"

    Device "Radeon 2"

    Monitor "monitor 2"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 0" 0 0

    Screen "Screen 1" RightOf "Screen 0" 

    InputDevice "themouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "xinerama" "true"

EndSection

```

Im using latest DRI radeon drivers from cvs and xfree 4.3 with full radeon 8500.

----------

## aequitas

I used the firegl drivers from the radeon site. Do the xfree radeon drivers have good 3d performance? if so then my problem is solved.

----------

## 4xToy

Your Config File is missing the location of your video card.  When you are using more than one screen, you must put this info in.  Type

"more /proc/pci" in an xterm to find out this information. 

THis is what mine tells me.

Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 7500 QW (rev 0).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc0000000 [0xc7ffffff].

      I/O at 0xa800 [0xa8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfdf0000 [0xcfdfffff].

So in my config file I put:

Section "Device" 

 Identifier "ATI Radeon 7500 #0" 

 Driver "radeon"  

 BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

 Screen 0 

 Option "AGPMode" "4" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

 Identifier "ATI Radeon 7500 #1" 

 Driver "radeon" 

 BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

 Screen 1 

 Option "AGPMode" "4" 

EndSection 

Notice the:  BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

 *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## jules

aequitas,

i'm using X 4.3 and emerged xfree-drm with a radeon 8500 64MB.

glxgears scores ~2300fps

the xfree-dri drivers have come A LONG way. give them a shot.

<edit>

forgot to add, that this forum post helped me work out some issues:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39135&highlight=radeon+8500

</edit>

----------

## sphoid

BusID did the trick for me. Im writing this response on my second monitor right now so im content. However there is an irritating flicker on whatever monitor i connect the secondary digital out. Not sure if its my digital to analog adapter or its the video card itself. Ive already experimented with the sync values for the monitors but it didnt matter what i specified. Has anyone noticed this problem?

----------

## aequitas

jules, 

For as far as i know radeon 8500 had a r200 chipset. 

Radeon 9000 pro (mine) is concidered to be r250. So i don't know if it will work. 

Will give it a shot.

----------

## jules

 *Quote:*   

>  ATI Radeon 9x00 2D support added, and 3D support added for the Radeon 8500, 9000, 9100, and M9. The 3D support for the Radeon now includes hardware TCL.

 

from: http://www.xfree86.org/~dawes/4.3.0/RELNOTES2.html#3

under X 4.2.x i was using the firegl drivers, but under X 4.3, i've been very happy with xfree-drm.

if you decide to try it, good luck.

----------

## chatgris

 *Sroch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Using both displays as independent displays using different drivers: Works weird... very weird. KDE loaded up two kickers, windows were not shared between the two monitors. Not really sure what's the point in using this config... it also crashed my system everytime I logged out from KDE 
> 
> 

 

How did you do that?  I am using Xfree 4.3 and I only have one screen with a kicker in it, then another completely blank screen I can move windows into.

Josh.

----------

## chatgris

 *jules wrote:*   

> 
> 
> under X 4.2.x i was using the firegl drivers, but under X 4.3, i've been very happy with xfree-drm.

 

What is xfree-drm anyways?  What are the advantages of using it?

----------

## trn

I also have an anoying flicker on my 2nd monitor with my radeon 8500, its been there since i bought the card, about a year ago.  After a while i just kinda started to ignore it.. i bought the card oem and the digitial to analog converter seperatly so i figured that might be the cause but i never tried to replace it or anything.

----------

## aequitas

[quote="jules"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if you decide to try it, good luck.

 

I am currently experimenting on getting the new firegl drivers for 4.2 fine. The give 1500 glxgears. Not much but its a start. I just need to figure out how to get the opengl on my pri monitor.

Maybe when i get time i will try the 4.3 drm again. I now have agp support for my agp chipset so maybe my problems are solved.

btw. Is it possible to use drm with xinerama. Because i want to use dual head but also need opengl support. Even if it is only on one monitor.

----------

## starbecks

Linux: 2.4.20-gentoo-r2

XFree86 Version 4.2.1

KDE 3.1.1a

Xinerama  "on"

Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500LE]

I was successful in getting both monitors to work as one... drag across screens, etc.  Everything works well except that Kicker resides on Xinerama Screen 0 -or- 1, but not both.  I would like it to span both monitors along the bottom. (similar to your issue, chatgris?)

I've read the help files, done numerous google searches, but can not find where to fix this.  Is this an X issue or KDE issue?  Has anyone else had/solved this problem?

I can supply more detail, if needed... config files, logs, glxgears, etc.

Sroch/chatgris, I'd be interested in your config file.

----------

## chatgris

I've only got the kicker on one screen configured by right clicking on the desktop..

Sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## Durwood

I've got the ATI 9000, but can't get Xinerama to work, second monitor OK until KDM starts, then dead.

main monitor BusID 1:0:0, XF86log say unknown device at 1:0:1.

Anyone with working 9000, please post XF86Config file ?

----------

## chatgris

Is it a dual head card?  on my ATI 7500 this is how I've set up my device section.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7500 0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7500 1"

    Driver      "radeon"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 1

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Same bus ID.

----------

## Durwood

Just wondering if anyone has any luck with the 9000.  VGA port works great, BusID 1:0:0.  The DVI, with VGA adaptor works during boot, mirroring the VGA port, until KDM starts (then blank).

I've tried 1:0:0 and 1:0:1 in XF86Config, no go.  Even tried the ati-drivers, no go.

XF86log reports 9000 on 1:0:0 and unknown video adaptor at 1:0:1 (the same card.

Anyone with luck ?

----------

## Scott Price

Mine worked fine in X 4.2.1, but doesn't work with X 4.3.0.  xdm works fine, but after it starts X, if I move my cursor to the second monitor the first monitor gets shut off by DPMS, and will not come back on until I kill X and start again.

I just ignored that error on BusID 1:0:1.  I couldn't figure out how to make that BusID work with anything.   It works fine using Screen 0 and Screen 1 on BusID 1:0:0.

My configuration:

Athlon 1700+

Gentoo Unstable

Radeon 9000 Pro 64MB

Viewsonic G810 (1600x1200)

Viewsonic A90F (1600x1200)

WindowMaker

Scott  =)

[EDIT] Try disabling the hardware cursor.  I just did that and it works fine now.

----------

## Durwood

Could you post your XF86Config ?

----------

## Scott Price

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"Xinerama"	"on"

	Option		"CloneDisplay"	"off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lpf-var/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lpf-fix/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "Buttons" "7"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	#DisplaySize	  410   300	# mm

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "VSC"

	ModelName    "G810-5"

	Option	    "DPMS"

	HorizSync	30-97

	VertRefresh	50-180

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#	Identifier   "Monitor2"

#	VendorName   "VSC"

#	ModelName    "E771"

#	HorizSync	30-70

#	VertRefresh	50-120

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor1"

	VendorName   "VSC"

	Option	    "DPMS"

	ModelName    "A90f"

	HorizSync	30-80

	VertRefresh	50-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"        "4"           # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "CloneDisplay"    "0"          # <i>

        #Option     "CloneMode"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

	Option	    "DPMS"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	Screen	0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"        "4"           # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "CloneDisplay"    "0"          # <i>

        #Option     "CloneMode"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

	Option	    "DPMS"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	Screen	1

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"    "4"              # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneDisplay"              # <i>

        #Option     "CloneMode"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        Identifier  "Card2"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 [Radeon 9000] Secondary"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"

#	Screen	1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen1"

	Device     "Card1"

	Monitor    "Monitor1"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Modes	"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## Durwood

Thanks.

Option clonedisplay off <-- I missed that, now works !!

----------

## Ian

following the suggestions here, i manged to make Xinerama work, except for one thing.  the kicker resides in the wrong monitor.  i've also noticed that the monitor i want to be the primary one isn't, and the one that is the primary one, should be the secondary.  i have no idea how to fix this, and i'm looking for help.

basically, i want monitor0 to be primary, and monitor1 to be secondary, but X isn't listening to me...

----------

## Tze_Black_Wizard

Hi, I have an ati mobility 7500 in my laptop and I got it working in dual-head with xinerama and it works great (much better than dual-head in windows I might add).

The problem is  that with only one monitor, DRI is enabled and I get like 1200fps with glxgears, but in dual-head mode with xinerama, I get like 30fps and it only works on my first display (screen 0).

I was wondering if someone would know how to get DRI working when you use Xinerama or dual-head.

Tze_Black_Wizard

----------

## robsh

for reference, here is my functioning config (non-xinerama, cuz i like it better that way):

relevant lspci output:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

XF86Config:

##### start #####

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "VS VA520"

    HorizSync   31.0 - 60.0

    VertRefresh 56.0-75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC 1530V"

    HorizSync   31.0 - 60.0

    VertRefresh 56.0-75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7000 VE0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Screen 0

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    #VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7000 VE1"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Screen 1

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    #VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen 0"

Device "ATI Radeon 7000 VE0"

Monitor "VS VA520"

Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1024x768"

        ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen 1"

Device "ATI Radeon 7000 VE1"

Monitor "NEC 1530V"

Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1024x768"

        ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Dual Head Layout"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Screen    "Screen 0"

    Screen    "Screen 1" Rightof "Screen 0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

##### end #####

notes:

i have 2 LCD monitors (1024x768) - a viewsonic va520 and an nec 1530v.

i have a scrolling usb optical mouse.

direct rendering is not working...not sure why yet.

----------

## marvlush

Something to note for those of you trying to use Xinerama with the ATI drivers:

I have a Radeon 9500 PRO, and I am using ATI's drivers (ie: i emerged ati-drivers).  I have dual heads working fine (w/o Xinerama) but when I try to enable Xinerama, no dice.

At first, like some of you it hought it was the "device not found at PCI etc, etc, etc" thingy in the Xfree86 log file, but then I realized that cant be the cause because i get the same error in the log file with Xinerama off (and X working perfectly).  With Xinerama on, the screen goes blank and will not recover.  WHY??? Inspection of the very last lines of the XFree86 log file tells us why:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Direct rendering is not supported when Xinerama is enabled

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI initialization failed!

```

so it seems ATI's drivers dont support DRI w/ Xinerama enabled. DOH!!!! 

Just in case some of you were looking for the reason you cant get Xinerama on ATI drivers.

cheers.

m

----------

## Tze_Black_Wizard

Hey, thanks for the info!  

Here's what I have found.  If you disable Xinerama (this is the key) and then in order to get some sort of dual-head support use Openbox as a window manager in tandem with kde, it's supposed to work fine.

Here's how to do it.  First "emerge openbox" (a no brainer). Find the script "startkde" (located in /usr/kde/3.1/bin) Then, near the bottom of the script is a call to "kwrapper ksmserver". Simply add "--windowmanager openbox" to the command, and KDE 3 will run Openbox instead of KWin.  Openbox is supposed to have support for dual-head so that the windows get place properly.  At least that's what I read.  I have tried with only one screen and it works fine and kde is a bit more snappy too.  This could be a good tweak for not so fast machine!

I guess I'll try to do dual-head now that I've done that mod and I will post my result.  I am willing to sacrifice a bit of usability in order to get DRI working at all times, cause you need it for example in order to play DVD's with mplayer at a good frame rate.

I guess I could also try the ati-drivers.  The ati-mobility 7500 as a similar chipset (r200) to the radeon 8500 which is supported by the ati-drivers, but I've read that is not recommended to use the ati-drivers with the radeon 7500 and that you should use the kernel drivers (that's what I'm doing now).

I hope I get it working one way or another, cause it's my last problem, other than that, everything is working, evening ACPI, believe it!

Tze_black_wizard

----------

## Tze_Black_Wizard

Just a little note for my openbox suggestion with kde.

If you use kde 3.1+, well, you just need to find at the end of the starkde scrip "KDEWM=" and after the =, you write "openbox" et voila!  With kde 3.0x, well follow the instructions in my previous post.

I've timed a few app startup (with and without openbox) and it really is faster 50% to 150% faster in some cases.  I which I had tried that before.  Next thing: dual head, will it work with DRI... that's what you'll find out in my next post!

Tze_Black_Wizard

----------

## Tze_Black_Wizard

Hey, well, I guess I'm not lucky or something, but I didn't have any success with openbox for dual-head, it doesn't allow me to tweak X and get DRI working.

Anyways, in case someone has a better idea, here's what I'm trying to do in order to fool X and make it think there's only one screen when there is really 2.

For dual-head, if you use Xinerama, you will therefore end-up having 2 devices and 2 screens (even if you are using a dual-head card).  When that happens, X disables DRI, cause it can handle it in dual-head (this is an under developpement feature).  So if we can have only one screen that would dispaly at 2048x768 (or similar ratio) and than get the left screen to display half of it, starting at 0 0 (x,y) and the right one, the other half starting a 1024 0 (x,y) and then lock both monitors in that "viewing position", we would have only one big screen and DRI would work.  The only disadvantage is that you don't have Xinerama and the window placement will suck!  But you could always specify somewhere to position all new windows a certain position that would be in your left or right screen or set KDE to do manual window placement (that means the window appears next to your cursor and you place it just like in an X-session).

I have almost achieve to do what I'm explainning here, I use virtual display in order to get the 2048x768 resolution an I tried using "Relative to" and "Absolute" options in my server layout in order to achive locking the display at a certain position, but it doesn't work.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## crowbert

I have a Radeon VE (a 7000 with dual-monitor support), and am running with:

x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2

x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0

I had it working fine with one monitor with DRI and everything.  Now it works mostly fine with both monitors--I can drag windows between the monitors, and I now have a 44:15 ratio display (16:10 + 4:3, which makes finding nice background images a bit tricky).

What isn't working is DRI.  Even with it enabled in the XF86Config file, it comes up with it disabled.  Running glxgears gives the old non-accellerated frame rates on the first monitor (278), and dragging it over to the second monitor just gives me a black screen.  If xscreensaver launches an OpenGL module, it crashes X, leaving me in a text mode.

I can live without accelleration, but I would like to have OpenGL work, even if slowly.

Oh, and I never figured out how to control which screen is first.  I eventually had to swap the cables since I couldn't reverse it in the file.  I suspect that it's ignoring my screen specifications in the device section and assigning things based on the order of appearance.  It wasn't a big enough of a deal for me to trace it down.

----------

